# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Paradise Busan Hotel  - Khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc

## hantt.163

Khiêm tốn nằm trong trung tâm của Biển Haeundae / BEXCO, Paradise Busan Hotel là điểm lý tưởng cho du khách muốn khám phá Pusan. Với vị trí cách trung tâm thành phố 14. Km và cách sân bay 28. Km, khách sạn 5 sao này thu hút được rất nhiều du khách mỗi năm. Mang dáng vẻ gần gũi và gần với Casino Thiên Đường, Cửa hàng miễn thuế Paradise, Phố Haeunde làm cho khách sạn này có một vẻ đẹp quyến rũ đặc biệt.








Paradise Busan Hotel mang lại dịch vụ hoàn hảo, làm hài lòng cả những vị khách khó tính nhất với những tiện nghi sang trọng tuyệt vời. Sự chọn lọc khắt khe những thiết bị hàng đầu như dịch vụ ăn tại phòng 24 giờ, nhà hàng, người vận chuyển hành lý, phục vụ ăn tại phòng, bãi đỗ xe để khách có thể tận hưởng thoải mái khi ở khách sạn. 











Nơi ăn chốn ở khách sạn được chỉ định rất rõ ràng sao cho phải đạt mức dễ chịu và tiện nghi nhất, với truy cập internet không dây, truy cập internet có dây (miễn phí), nước đóng chai miễn phí, két sắt, truy cập internet không dây (miễn phí) in each room. Khách sạn mang lại phương tiện giải trí đa dạng, bao gồm tắm nước khoáng nóng, mát xa, tắm hơi, phòng thể dục, bể sục. Hãy khám phá sự hòa hợp giữa cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và vô số tiện nghi tối tân ở Paradise Busan Hotel.
Theo: agoda
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*
Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

